
Twitter’s abuse problem is absolutely a failure of leadership - Caveman_Coder
https://techcrunch.com/2017/10/12/twitters-abuse-problem-is-absolutely-a-failure-of-leadership/
======
reekybaby
This seems to me that Twitter is been biased. I mean is there now a policy
against freedom of speech and expression. SMH

